# TYPAR® Flashing BA - under a concrete floor??



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Ummm...... really? :blink: I've never seen this before - have you? The exposure limit is 180 days on this stuff. Won't it deteriorate and leave voids? Or is it just the tape that is Typar? It looks odd to me that it is cupping. The stuff we use never looks like that.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

AmeliaP said:


> Ummm...... really? :blink: I've never seen this before - have you? The exposure limit is 180 days on this stuff. Won't it deteriorate and leave voids? Or is it just the tape that is Typar? It looks odd to me that it is cupping. The stuff we use never looks like that.


Typar is just the flashing tape and it is Butyl Rubber so 180 days is easy I would think.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

pdf...
http://www.harveybp.com/Pro/docs/products/Typar_FlashingTape_specs.pdf


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

It looked odd to me that the foam board was cupping. The stuff we use doesn't do that so I'm wondering what product this image has.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

AmeliaP said:


> It looked odd to me that the foam board was cupping. The stuff we use doesn't do that so I'm wondering what product this image has.


looks like some Firestone insulboard we used to use for roofing...

Will the weight of the pour put it back in place?

http://www.firestonebpco.com/roofing/insulation/iso95/


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

The thicker insulation boards seem to cup more. I used seconds for my extension which were a fair bit cheaper. They went over the top of the rafters and were over 4 inches thick. Some of these were cupped. At that thickness the fixings wouldn't get them really straight, so I'm not sure if the weight of concrete would do it, depending on how thick the boards are.


----------

